# Knocked my self out



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you knocked yourself out, you hit your head. You just don't realize that you hit your head. The memory loss, etc. are all symptoms of a concussion.


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

actually spoke with medical people such as an EMT whose been serving since the 70's. you can knock the wind out of yourself cause you to lose consciousnesses. my head was completely fine including my upper neck, tho the upper back lower neck wasn't bruised but very sore. i know how to tuck and roll. pretty much i probably caught an edge rolled onto my rib then hit my back making me go from full speed to stop. my speed when i rip it ona 151 is around 50 on this 164 tho i would say it was around 35 or 37 i really pushed my limits with that 151 and never fell short.

the fact that , a guy witnessed it and i was up that quick shows i wasn't out cold.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flash KOs happen. If the EMTs say you can be knocked unconscious by getting the breath knocked out of you, well okay... but then again, I've known a few EMTs that I would probably just shoot myself and get it over with if I knew they were the ones coming to provide me with medical help.

In terms of flash KOs, here's a perfect example from the recent UFC event. Fast forward to about the 20 second mark of the video:

http://www.mmacanada.net/mma-canada...t-video-highlights-from-ufc-on-fuel-tv-2-1504

Sakara's body goes limp, eyes rolled back in his head, he was OUT. Yet a split second later, he's covering up to defend himself. He protested the stoppage and didn't realize he got KTFO until he saw the replay.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've done it before, but it was on wake not snow. It was the summer I just started learning wake 2 wake. I remember that one well, it was the first time I dialed in the timing of pop off the lip, so rather then the flat trajectory 1-2' I was getting used to, I went up about 4' higher then usual, came up short and cased the back of the landing wake with the nose of my deck.

I over rotated same way, landed on the right side of my back(I'm goofy), I remember seeing the nose start to dig in to the wake, next I know my brother had already brought the boat back and was jumping after me.My brother said I looked dead floating on the water, arms out, head slumped back on my jacket.

I came to gasping for breath, and very disoriented, was out maybe a minute or so. I didn't have any memory loss, but my upper back and lower back part of my ribs hurt like hell for a couple weeks after. I'm not sure if it was the blow to the lower ribs taking my wind, or if I rattled my brain around without actually hitting it, it was a violent crash, hard enough to blow open the nose of my board. Found a pic of the board


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I've done it before, but it was on wake not snow. It was the summer I just started learning wake 2 wake. I remember that one well, it was the first time I dialed in the timing of pop off the lip, so rather then the flat trajectory 1-2' I was getting used to, I went up about 4' higher then usual, came up short and cased the back of the landing wake with the nose of my deck.
> 
> I over rotated same way, landed on the right side of my back(I'm goofy), I remember seeing the nose start to dig in to the wake, next I know my brother had already brought the boat back and was jumping after me.My brother said I looked dead floating on the water, arms out, head slumped back on my jacket.
> 
> I came to gasping for breath, and very disoriented, was out maybe a minute or so. I didn't have any memory loss, but my upper back and lower back part of my ribs hurt like hell for a couple weeks after. I'm not sure if it was the blow to the lower ribs taking my wind, or if I rattled my brain around without actually hitting it, it was a violent crash, hard enough to blow open the nose of my board. Found a pic of the board


Your description made more sense. You got the whiplash effect. Your brain took an impact without your head necessarily having to do so. Your brain smacked the inside of your skull.


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah he could be right i could of got some minor head trauma from the impact to back but i surely didnt hit my head, my tuck and roll reflex is really hard wired for when ever i fall. but yeah it could just rattled thru my whole body. any who im gona get this looked at tomorrow im excited, its like the 6th or 7th vertebrata from the top.

btw jeff thats brutal, yours sounds way worse then mine. i didnt really even suffer from pain in my ribs at all the bruise was literally the size of a dime and didnt even really hurt tho my back was just really tense and then pain lifting if i tried to pick anything up from behind me like in the car grabbing something out the back seat from the front, also turning my neck to look behind me. i thought it was healed til my friend did that jujitsu to me. that then hurt for a day and half after just as when the accident happened. basically im wondering if that area just needs a good crack or if its tissue damage that needs alot of time.


----------

